

Ask HN: What are the best sources for inspiration for website designs? - sanchitbareja

e.g. codrops: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tympanus.net&#x2F;codrops&#x2F;
======
andrejewski
These are some design resource pools I visit:
[http://www.awwwards.com/](http://www.awwwards.com/) (all website design)
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/) (Site Designs)
[http://sidebar.io/](http://sidebar.io/) (UI+UX too)

------
mkremer90
I know it's probably a common one, but I tend to hang out on
[http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com)

~~~
GFischer
I didn't know about that one, thanks :)

------
simzen85
Did you take a look at
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com](http://www.smashingmagazine.com) ?

------
LarryMade2
CSS Zen Garden is good, focuses on design not content. As all the examples use
the same HTML.

[http://www.csszengarden.com](http://www.csszengarden.com)

~~~
LarryMade2
I should have posted the all designs link to make it more understandable:

[http://www.mezzoblue.com/zengarden/alldesigns/](http://www.mezzoblue.com/zengarden/alldesigns/)

------
stasy
[http://line25.com/category/inspiration](http://line25.com/category/inspiration)

------
gauravgupta
I like Behance - [http://www.behance.net/](http://www.behance.net/)

------
stasy
[http://www.designedthought.com/](http://www.designedthought.com/)

------
etuil
[http://cssline.com/](http://cssline.com/)

